# Iced Tea jug with place for teabags or fruit



## MostlyWater (Jul 28, 2008)

What do you all think of this item?

Bodum Ice Tea Infuser Pitcher


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 28, 2008)

Bravo! I approve. I will fill it with lemon verbena and mint.


----------



## zzrdvark (Jul 30, 2008)

That's an interesting idea.

You can get it cheaper from Klinq.com ($13.50 instead of $19.95)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 30, 2008)

zzrdvark said:


> That's an interesting idea.
> 
> You can get it cheaper from Klinq.com ($13.50 instead of $19.95)



mmm....your links says it's $19.95.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll stick with the big pot on the stove thank you.  I had a Mr. Coffee iced tea maker and rarely used it.  I make a least a gallon at a time most times more so a 1.7 liter pitcher is not going to cut it for my family.  I'd be making tea twice a day.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 30, 2008)

i can do that too.  we don't use so much tea.  my pitchers have see better days, though.


----------



## elaine l (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks to a thread last summer I now make iced tea all the time.  No fancy tea maker though.  Some wise member (sorry but can't remember who) told me the key was NOT to squeeze the tea bags.


----------



## granniero (Jul 30, 2008)

I have used a Mr. Coffee tea maker for years and find it satisfactory. I use a large, family size tea bag and it makes plenty of tea, I brew it long enough to get a good, strong tea then add water in a gallon jug. Have also made sun tea forever in a plain glass gallon jug. Broke my last one and now can only find large jugs with spouts in the bottom that always end up leaking. Recently have been using some very old, 2 qt canning jars to make cold brew iced tea overnight in the fridge, wonderful, clear, light taste. Similar taste to cold brewed. Being in the south, we drink a lot of tea. I wouldn't buy this pitcher since I already have too many gadgets and happy with current methods. But if you needed a pitcher, i guess it might suit you. i went to the link and read other people's reviews who had purchased this, interesting. Lid does not cmoe off for cleaning.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 30, 2008)

hmmmmmmm

i wouldn't mind a nice pitcher for water, too .....


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a 2 gal. wide mouth glass jar for tea, but drank tea to death when I moved down here, I have switched to homemade iced coffee. Cut idea, but not big enough
for my use.


----------

